# what were the best anti looter signs you've seen?



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

I've seen "You loot, we shoot" and some others. I prefer "You're in range." and "Nothing in this area is worth your life...except to us."

Does anyone have any favorites?


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

This place is guarded 3 night's a week by a 12ga. shotgun and a crazy son of a *****, You guess which three! Have a nice day.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Our gate sign states - I can make it to the other gate in 2.8 seconds ... can you? Then it has a picture of a Great Pyrenees in the middle. 

Another favorite ...

My son loves his snakes ... and they don't like company ... (this was posted beside his front door)


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

Posting an American flag is considered fair warning.

Flag on small pole on house: I am probably armed.

Flag on full height flag pole in front yard: I am most likely former military and I am certainly armed.

Flag on full height flag pole with the USMC flag below: I am most definitely armed, can hit you square between the eyes no matter where you are in the neighborhood and will use full auto if there are more of you than I can pick off individually with semi auto.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Lol! Thanks for that picture Uncle Joe! Sure made my night!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

*Certified Sniper: Don't bother to run, you'll just die tired*


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

What about the classic: "Trespassers will be shot...Survivors will be shot again!"


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

One of my all time fav movies is "Second hand Lions" I loved all the signs on the road into their old place...and of course the two old farts with shotguns sitting on the porch ,,,


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

HozayBuck said:


> One of my all time fav movies is "Second hand Lions" I loved all the signs on the road into their old place...and of course the two old farts with shotguns sitting on the porch ,,,


I LOVE that movie and all of their signs ...


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

one of our favorite movies.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> What about the classic: "Trespassers will be shot...Survivors will be shot again!"


I actually saw that at Hobby Lobby the other day!! I sooo wanted to get one but the hubby nixed it (and he was right). Due to his chosen profession some defense attorney would come after him with a big stick if he should ever have the misfortune of having to shoot someone on the job or off.

The one I use on the front door is a sticker announcing my "affiliation" with JBTs ... I am armed, I am trained, I don't tend to panic until an "event" is over and I am married to the guy who is gonna come after your *** ...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

"Trespassers will be beaten to a pulp regardless of race,religion or national origin."


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Magus said:


> "Trespassers will be beaten to a pulp regardless of race,religion or national origin."


:lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash:

that made me snort out loud


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Uncle Joe, I think that is my most favorite sign I have ever seen!


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

*Stuff suddenly stopped disappearing here when I put up this one out front:*










The sheriff drove by and stopped one day and said he thought the language was a bit strong...

-good thing I went out to his cruiser with my Bible turned to John 3:16

Hey... you can have it either way ....


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

protected by Smith & Wesson 3 nights a week, you guess which 3.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

A country song lyric goes something like:

This house is protected by the Good Lord and a gun;
You'll meet them both if you come here unwelcome, son.


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

I dont know what effect my nude blowup of myself will have on looters.... made the two widows living next door upchuck tho..


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Signs*



azurevirus said:


> I dont know what effect my nude blowup of myself will have on looters.... made the two widows living next door upchuck tho..


lmao, I like your's best!

On a sober note, Signage that threatens directly, or indirectly, will be used against you in a law suit and or a criminal prosicution.

You may have to use deadly force to defend your life, while on a trip somewhere, and when you are prosicuted, or sued in a court of law, they will be showing your signs as evidence, that you were just looking for an oppertunity to shoot someone.

Their object is to potray you as a nut job.
Don't help them with signs or bumper stickers.

Even a "Beware of the Dog" sign can be turned against you. For instance, KY case law allows, for your homeowners insurance to opt out, on "exclusions", on the second dog bite victum.

However, if you have a sign up ,that proves you know your dog is vicious, you are liable on the first bite.

Remember, dogs are prone to bite the postman and the neighbor's kid too.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


>


People write "LOL" a lot, but I actually DID laugh out loud at this!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Low profile here. I have an American Flag and a Gadsen Flag


----------



## unkinjoe (Feb 20, 2011)

*My favorite*

Trespassers will be shot
survivors will be violated!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*The best anti looter sign.*

In the event that a situation occurs that precititates looting, the best anti looter sign should say.

DANGER
ACTIVE AIDS PATIENT IN DWELLING
BLOOD BORN PATHOGEN PROTECTION REQUIRED

Then you want some red Biohazard bags, full of what looks like bloody bandages placed outside by the door.

It wouldn't hurt to have some discarded items scatered around outside that makes it appear that the residence has already been looted!


----------



## NO2ANWO (Mar 22, 2010)

I have a sign that reads:

HEALTH HAZARD
The Owner of This Property
Believes In The Right of
SELF DEFENSE
IF YOU ATTACK HIM, Make Sure Your
Medical Insurance Covers Lead Poisoning!


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Nothin' fixes a headache like a lead asprin


----------



## zorro (May 6, 2009)

BillM said:


> On a sober note, Signage that threatens directly, or indirectly, will be used against you in a law suit and or a criminal prosicution.


I don't know the USA laws, but here in Canada signage that threatens *will* definitely be used against you in a law suit. I did happened to someone I know. Something really stupid happened and a passer-by was hurt. But because of the sign, and the passer-by having a good lawyer, the landowner had a really hard time convincing the judge that it was an accident.

You are allowed to put a sign that says trespassing is prohibited, that your path is a private road, and so on. But if you don't want trouble with justice, you should not write on the sign what you intend to do if someone trespasses.

Keeping people out of your property can become a full-time job around here during hunting season. A guy I worked with once went to his father's remote place to be sent back by two hunters at the point of their guns. The hunters told him it was "their spot". Not at all, the guy's father actually owns the land. He had to ask the police to come with him to be able to get access to his shack. This is how it happens in peaceful times...


----------



## SwampRat (May 31, 2010)

zorro said:


> I don't know the USA laws, but here in Canada signage that threatens *will* definitely be used against you in a law suit. I did happened to someone I know. Something really stupid happened and a passer-by was hurt. But because of the sign, and the passer-by having a good lawyer, the landowner had a really hard time convincing the judge that it was an accident.
> 
> You are allowed to put a sign that says trespassing is prohibited, that your path is a private road, and so on. But if you don't want trouble with justice, you should not write on the sign what you intend to do if someone trespasses.
> 
> Keeping people out of your property can become a full-time job around here during hunting season. A guy I worked with once went to his father's remote place to be sent back by two hunters at the point of their guns. The hunters told him it was "their spot". Not at all, the guy's father actually owns the land. He had to ask the police to come with him to be able to get access to his shack. This is how it happens in peaceful times...


This happened to a guy up here on Northern Wisconsin. He went and found the squatters trucks and torched them. When they came running, they "tripped" and spent a few days in the hospital!

SwampRat


----------



## Nutcase (Nov 28, 2009)

*Best SHTF Sign*

I have an old marine buddy that told me if the world goes to hell in a hand cart, he intends to drop the first SOB who tries to loot his house, cut his fifthly head off, place it on a stick in his front yard as a warning to the next SOB who tries it! 

GOD I wish he lived next door!


----------



## Nutcase (Nov 28, 2009)

*Sign*



zorro said:


> You are allowed to put a sign that says trespassing is prohibited, that your path is a private road, and so on. But if you don't want trouble with justice, you should not write on the sign what you intend to do if someone trespasses.


Do what I do. Put the sign *INSIDE*, then when they get scared and turn to leave have a sign on the wall by the door that reads&#8230;*TOO LATE!!*


----------



## philjam (Dec 17, 2008)

Pennsylvania Department of Health
WARNING
This dwelling is under Ebola virus quarantine until further notice.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I only see one problem with signs. Do you think the in-bred low lifes that are looting can read english?


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

Nutcase said:


> I have an old marine buddy that told me if the world goes to hell in a hand cart, he intends to drop the first SOB who tries to loot his house, cut his fifthly head off, place it on a stick in his front yard as a warning to the next SOB who tries it!
> 
> GOD I wish he lived next door!


That sounds like my 80-something year old neighbor!! He is the sweetest fella you would ever want to meet but he has no patience for thieves or idiots!  He says the Japanese and a couple of ex-wives made him that way!   I adore that man!


----------



## KittyCat (Dec 1, 2010)

*Fully Insured....*

I had the following sign made by a local sports trophy shop about 8 years ago. He liked it so much he made a copy and it is still displayed at his business. It reads:

FULLY INSURED BY THE 12 GAUGE INSURANCE COMPANY

The sign, 8"x6", is not prominently displayed. I had forgot about it until the local sheriff took note. She liked it.


----------



## Sam1957 (Mar 12, 2011)

This home is secured by a surveilance camera and an armed owner, smile and wait for the flash.


----------



## rcaputo (Mar 15, 2011)

*Our Tresspassing sign*










The local cops think it's hillarious.

-Robin


----------



## TrackerRat (Mar 24, 2011)

"Trespassers will be shot, Survivors will....HA HA theres no survivors"


----------



## astig (Mar 17, 2011)

*thanks unclejoe*

uncle joe, i soo like your post reply upthere =)

it is amazing. that sign really makes me laugh -)


----------



## WeThePrepared (Mar 30, 2011)

"We shoot first, then ask questions!" I think even a sign as simple as "GUNS PRESENT" would deter most.


----------



## dc300a (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is one I found and thought was funny


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

dc300a said:


> Here is one I found and thought was funny


:melikey:

I like that one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catastrophy (Mar 19, 2010)

Over on our little island the law states that you must post a warning sign eg electric fence, beware of the dog etc. If you have a dog you have to have a warning notice visible. If someone attempts to break in and gets mauled then you are not liable to prosecution as there was a clear warning sign, if the victim chose to ignore it then that's his fault!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*That is Great*



Catastrophy said:


> Over on our little island the law states that you must post a warning sign eg electric fence, beware of the dog etc. If you have a dog you have to have a warning notice visible. If someone attempts to break in and gets mauled then you are not liable to prosecution as there was a clear warning sign, if the victim chose to ignore it then that's his fault!


That is great but in KY the case law as it applies to homeowners insurance says that you are presumed to be ignorant regarding your dog being vicious until he has bitten someone and they will pay for the liability on the first bite.

After he has bitten someone, you are presumed to know he is vicious and you are liable to pay for the damages.

If your watchdog bites a bugler in the act of breaking in or a criminal trespasser, you would not be liable for damages but dogs have a problem distinguishing between a trespasser and a criminal trespasser and a bugler and the repairman therefor I prefer a dog that just barks.

Beware of placing threatening signs on your property or vehicles. They can hurt you in a court of law , especially in a law suit over a deadly force incident.

Beware of what you post or say regarding using deadly force. Same reason !

:soapbox2:


----------



## ModernDaySpartan (Feb 9, 2011)

*theft deterrent*

Another Lo-pro style here. Underneath my American Flag next to the door on my house window is An NRA sticker to match the one on my truck.

...but at my dads house, hes got alot of land so comin down our driveway is a sign that reads...'If you can read this, then you're in range.'


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)




----------

